# spring bear hunt results



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

Just thought I would give a quick recap of my bear hunt this spring. I had a blast setting up a bait site and having a few bears come visit. The first visitor was a nice little cinnamon bear that visited every other day or so starting a few days after I set my bait out. I can't say for sure if it was just him coming in, or if additional bears showed up too because he managed to knock my trail cam out of whack.

[attachment=2:143y7y36]cinnamon.jpg[/attachment:143y7y36]

After restocking the bait and re-setting my cam the next week, he was back again 2 days later and coming in consistently. Then the intimidating trio below started coming in daily and sometimes twice a day, and I never saw the cinnamon bear again.

[attachment=0:143y7y36]cub.jpg[/attachment:143y7y36]

[attachment=1:143y7y36]sow_cub.jpg[/attachment:143y7y36]

I know there's a few more days left in the hunt, but I think the sow and cubs have taken over for good and I've probably used up all my time away from home and work, so I cleaned up the bait site for good. Big thanks to birdbuster and all the other uwn members who gave me tips/suggestions.

Hope you enjoy the pics as much as I did the hunt!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good time chasing bears. To bad you did not bag one.


----------

